# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  در مورد  blocked by google play protect راهنمایی می خواهم ؟

## mehdi.golzary

اول این که چه نوع اپ هایی به این مشکل دچار می شوند آیا همه آپ ها ؟
Cretificat را با چه اطلاعاتی پر می کنید ؟ آیا اطلاعات ایران هست و کد کشور را به حروف IR می زنید یا 
من در فرم  Play Protect Appeals Submission Form هر چقدر سعی کردم اخرش بهم گفت که لینک قابل دسترسی نیست از همه جا استفاده کردم از دراپ باک و ....اما  همچنان پیغامش مبنی بر این بود که قابل دسترس نیست The link you have provided does not lead to an APK file or the file is corrupted. Please submit a new appeal and check that you are providing the link to the correct APK file.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## mehdi.golzary

این اپ به زبان زامارین هست 
فایلشو هم ضمیمه می کنم  لینک دانلود

----------

